# how do you hold an amatuer MMA tornament?



## cage.potato (Dec 21, 2008)

how do you hold an amatuer MMA tornament?

are there any legal bodies to go past? or is it as simple as venue, fighters and tickets?


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

cage.potato said:


> how do you hold an amatuer MMA tornament?
> 
> are there any legal bodies to go past? or is it as simple as venue, fighters and tickets?


With there being no regulating body for mma in the uk then it's pretty much as simple as you have said but there are other considerations you must take into account i.e. medical staff on site, insurance/liability for yourself as an organiser, perspective audience and projected ticket sales, size and cost of venue, fighters willing to fight, officials for the day, rules of competition for fighters, publicity and advertising the event.

many factors involved in even the smallest shows.

You interested in putting one on then?


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice input their Danny... maybe if you spell the word Tournament correctly as well you may have a chance 

But yea it can be as simpleor as indepth as you like really, its all about input and quality of input... the lesser the input and quality of input the more likely it is to be unsuccessful


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

good reply ste but you need to check the spelling of simpler lol


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Hoooly shit, it's like the anti-grammar fest in here.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Cha$e said:


> good reply ste but you need to check the spelling of simpler lol


I didn't say the word simpler, i said simple or... just the space bar on my keyboard is rather messed and didn't work at that moment in time. :nerd:


----------



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

JayC said:


> Hoooly shit, it's like the anti-grammar fest in here.


Damn straight!! There is no excuse for bad spelling when you can have an inline spell checker on Firefox...


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Are you guys sure there's no regulation body that needs to be contacted?

Don't want this dude setting up his very own Fight Club.

Not that I'd complain. I'd go down, definitely.


----------



## Cha$e (Dec 11, 2007)

Best person who could aswer this is Rich Austin as he helps run and promote the pro kumite events


----------

